# SMTP Routing für Domains ohne Postfächer



## maverick (25. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

wir sind ein Kleinstprovider und hosten hier knappe 100 Domains für unsere Kunden. Zur Zeit laufen dafür ein Webserver mit Apache, ein Qmail MTA und ein DNS mit Bind. Da die Konfiguration mittlerweile etwas unübersichtlich geworden ist möchten wir auf ISPConfig wechseln.

Da ein paar unserer Kunden eigene Mailserver betreiben, bieten wir für diese nur Backup MX- und Relayservice an. Das bedeutet, der MX-Record im DNS zeigt auf unseren Server. Auf diesem ist dann eine SMTP-Route konfiguriert, welche alle eingehenden Mails an den MTA des Kunden weiterleitet. Ist der MTA des Kunden nicht erreichbar, werden die Mails für max. 3 Tage in der Queue gehalten und dann an den Absender zurück geschickt.

Bei unseren Tests haben wir keine Möglichkeit gefunden dies in ISPConfig abzubilden. Auch das Einrichten von Transportmaps für Postfix funktioniert nicht, da für jeden Kunden min. eine Mailadresse für die Konfiguration eingerichtet werden muss.

Ist hier jemandem ein Workaround bekannt wie wir das einrichten können oder habe ich nur den richtigen Knopf noch nicht gefunden?

Gruss mav.


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

Generll ist transport maps der richtige Weg, anders geht es mit Postfix generll nicht und das ist unabhängig von ISPConfig.



> da für jeden Kunden min. eine Mailadresse für die Konfiguration eingerichtet werden muss.


ISPConfig braucht die aber nicht. Wenn Ihr für andere Zwecke ein Postfach barucht, dann müsst Ihr halt nur 2 Routen eintragen. 1. eine Route für dieses eine Postfach zur Auslieferung auf dem lokalen Server und 2. eine Route für den Rest, damit die Mails weiter geleitet werden.


----------



## maverick (26. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Antwort. 

Das mit den Transportmaps funktioniert soweit auch wie erwartet, solange kein Benutzer angelegt wird. Für die Verwaltung seines Web muss ich doch für einen Kunden ein Loginaccount (inkl. Mailadresse) erstellen. Diese wird dann in die Virtusertable eingetragen und von Postfix auch abgefragt. 

Sowie nur eine Mailadresse dieser Domain in Virtusertable eingetragen ist verweigert Postfix das Relayen an diese Domain mit ausnahme dieser einen Adresse.

Wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe, aktualisiert ISPConfig die Virtusertable bei jeder Änderung. Es bringt mir also nichts, wenn ich den entsprechenden Eintrag von Hand entferne, da dieser bei einer Änderung wieder automatisch generiert wird.


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

Du musst einfach nur Mailserver auf external stellen in den Einstellungen des Webs und bei der co-domain.


----------



## maverick (26. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Till,



> Du musst einfach nur Mailserver auf external stellen in den Einstellungen des Webs und bei der co-domain.


das war wohl die Information die mir fehlte!

Ich hatte "extenen Mailserver" nur für das Web aktiviert und nicht für die co-domain. Ich hatte den Punkt "co-domain" nur als Alias für ein bereits vorhandenes web verstanden. Da ich keine Aliasdomain auf dem Testsystem eingerichtet habe, habe ich dem Punkt auch keine weitere Beachtung geschenkt.

Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es jetzt so, wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben. Ich pflege im Postfix zwei Tabellen (relay_domains und transports), in denen ich von Hand die entsprechenden Daten eintrage. Bei der noch recht überschasubaren Anzahl von Domains, die wir hier Hosten, ist das bis jetzt noch ralisierbar. Evtl. hole ich mir die Relaydomains noch direkt aus der Datenbank. Dann brauche ich nur noch die Tranports pflegen.

Ist es angedacht, diese Funktionalität in die GUI der 3er Version zu implementieren?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2008)

> Ist es angedacht, diese Funktionalität in die GUI der 3er Version zu implementieren?


Das ist bereits alles vorhanden in ISPConfig 3.


----------



## rutziste (2. Apr. 2009)

*Ispconfig 3*

Hallo ich glaube das past zu dem thema.
habe die letzte version von ispconfig auf eine debian lenny system lauffen. so weit so gut. gestern habe ich für eine domain ein e-mail routing angelegt. also zuerst die domain anlegen und dan das routing. so bald ich mails an die gewünscht domain schike schreit der mailserver das die mailbox nicht vorhanden ist. also habe ich die mailboxen für diese domain angelgt. 

*ROUTING*
Server: Servername
Domain: Domain
Typ: smtp
Ziel: IP/hostname des entfernten mailserver

und das routing funktioniert. bis auf einen eintrag im mailwarn log.

Apr 2 06:32:53 deb02 postfix/trivial-rewrite[22382]: warning: do not list domain "domain.endung" in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and relay_domains

habe ich hier was falsch konfiguriert ???


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Du darfst eine Domain nicht als lokale und geroutete domain anlegen, wie soll postfix dann wissen ob die Domain lokale Postfächer hat oder weiter gerotet wird. Lösche ienfach die lokale domain.


----------



## rutziste (2. Apr. 2009)

hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. aber hab mir die domain nicht löschen getraut. wundert mich das das routing trozdem funktioniert hat.

Danke nochmals


----------



## rutziste (2. Apr. 2009)

noch ne kurze frage. beim routing vom mailverkehr werden die einzelnen mails auf viren und spam geprüft. kann ich auch hier einstellen welchen filter er nehmen soll/kann. habe unter spamfilter einen spamfilter benutzer angelegt mit einem @domain.xxx bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das stimmt.
wie kann ich überprüfen bzw steuern welcher spamfilter/regelung bei welcher domain angewandt wird.

mfg


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

> noch ne kurze frage. beim routing vom mailverkehr werden die einzelnen mails auf viren und spam geprüft. kann ich auch hier einstellen welchen filter er nehmen soll/kann. habe unter spamfilter einen spamfilter benutzer angelegt mit einem @domain.xxx bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das stimmt.


ja, das geht.



> wie kann ich überprüfen bzw steuern welcher spamfilter/regelung bei welcher domain angewandt wird.


dazu müsstest Du in amavisd den debug level höher setzen und dann ins mail log sehen, was er ausgibt.


----------

